# Two boys, Northern Michigan



## Nicotine (Jan 2, 2008)

Country: USA
State/Region: Michigan
City/Town: Hillman
Number of rats: 2
Gender: Both male
Age(s): 5.5 weeks old
Name(s): Jonas and Hamlet
Colours: Black capped/striped, PEW
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Unexpected pregnancy
Temperament: Very sweet, friendly and curious. Handled since day one. These two are best pals and partners in mischief. Jonas is a little more adventurous than Hamlet; Hamlet likes to follow along.
Medical problems: None known presently
Will the group be split: No
Transport available: No, unless very close.
Other: One of their sisters had megacolon. She had pink eyes and diluted markings. We're keeping an eye on them all.
Dad has a history of dominance-related aggression, as do Mom's brothers. 
Dadâ€™s going to be four this October; still incredibly healthy and active. Not sure of Momâ€™s/Momâ€™s familyâ€™s longevity.
URL of Pictures: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v27/rayneku/jonas.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v27/rayneku/hamlet.jpg
URL of Videos: A little outdated, but: http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh296/nicotinerat/Rats/Videos/?action=view&current=names.flv
Emily made this one today: http://s273.photobucket.com/albums/jj239/otterfoxfursona/?action=view&current=Rats007-1.flv
Preferred donation: None whatsoever!

If one or both of the boys prove to be aggressive, we can offer to get them neutered in our area for $50 each that weâ€™ll pay. Youâ€™ll only be responsible for transportation. While neutering isnâ€™t a surefire way to solve aggression, at the very least, they can be kept with females if it persists.


----------

